# Manufacturing automation



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you. A interesting Video. BTW they show light bulb Mfg. In the early days of light bulbs they cost so much that you would buy a new one and turn in the old one with the open filament. The bulb would be dissembled, a new filament installed and resold with a new label inside the bulb. In some cases it is clear that this was done, and these bulbs are collectable. Amazing that a dead bulb was once to valuable to throw away.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

fdew said:


> Thank you. A interesting Video. BTW they show light bulb Mfg. In the early days of light bulbs they cost so much that you would buy a new one and turn in the old one with the open filament. The bulb would be dissembled, a new filament installed and resold with a new label inside the bulb. In some cases it is clear that this was done, and these bulbs are collectable. Amazing that a dead bulb was once to valuable to throw away.



It is. Thats human progress, or perhaps lack of. We need to recycle more. If people could turn old light bulbs back into energy that would an another milestone.


----------

